# Life in the UK Test



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

I was curious, can I buy the book and take this anytime I like after my second FLR is approved I'm assuming after that I can take it whenever I want or does it have to be taken within so many days of the visa process for IDLR


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You can take it any time. Just make sure you don't lose the pass certificate because you can't get another


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

clever-octopus said:


> You can take it any time. Just make sure you don't lose the pass certificate because you can't get another


I wont lose it I just wanted to get the books to start studying I'd rather get it out of the way and get it done than have to worry about booking it when I'm not thinking about it.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Warning*



LMH71 said:


> I wont lose it I just wanted to get the books to start studying I'd rather get it out of the way and get it done than have to worry about booking it when I'm not thinking about it.


Prepping for this test ran my Life for about a month. Read the book by all means but find the practice EXAMS, not tests online (I think there are about 48 of them) and practice them until you can consistently get 100%. It isn't difficult, but it does take time to prepare. There are many internet sites online that have recent feedback on the test questions: if you look hard enough you can find some key themes to concentrate on. Good Luck.


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Touchline Dad said:


> Prepping for this test ran my Life for about a month. Read the book by all means but find the practice EXAMS, not tests online (I think there are about 48 of them) and practice them until you can consistently get 100%. It isn't difficult, but it does take time to prepare. There are many internet sites online that have recent feedback on the test questions: if you look hard enough you can find some key themes to concentrate on. Good Luck.


I took a practice exam last night.. I've got advanced degreees in European history so the history part I got covered. Its more the politics, the laws and the random crap that will catch me out.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Nice*



LMH71 said:


> I took a practice exam last night.. I've got advanced degreees in European history so the history part I got covered. Its more the politics, the laws and the random crap that will catch me out.


Well you are way ahead of where I was when I started studying for the exam. At that point I didn't know the difference between Admiral Nelson and Captain Morgan Good luck!


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Touchline Dad said:


> Well you are way ahead of where I was when I started studying for the exam. At that point I didn't know the difference between Admiral Nelson and Captain Morgan Good luck!


I've long been fascinated with English History - especially the royals. Alot of these practice exam questions deal with the former kings/queens/lord protectors and other crap going on. I can make a fairly accurate guess 90% of the time on stuff based on what I know of American Politics. They are fairly similar I'm quite versed well in the politics of life, just not sports like rugby, soccer and other things.


----------



## atifmaslam777 (Jan 13, 2019)

How long does the Life in the UK test certificate last for? 

My wife did the test back in June 2016 thinking we needed for the FLR-M application but now I intend to apply for her ILR application next month, will the test certificate still be valid to use?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It doesn't expire, she can use a LITUK pass certificate taken at any time


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, it never expires but make sure you keep the certificate safe!


----------



## atifmaslam777 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thank you for the quick response guys!


----------



## josex (Oct 5, 2019)

*uk life test*

Hi,can someone help me understand this think please? 
Today I have my test,but I have some question extra,i answered 4 questions and after start my 24 question test,so all together I have 28 questions,any idea why?


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Life in the UK - Online practice links*

Hi Members,

I have booked my exam on July 4th, Please can you help me by sharing the online practice test links, there are so many websites so confused, pl help.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## mcc1380 (May 5, 2015)

https://lifeintheuktests.co.uk/life-in-the-uk-test/


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

mcc1380 said:


> https://lifeintheuktests.co.uk/life-in-the-uk-test/


Thanks a lot @MCC1380


----------



## mcc1380 (May 5, 2015)

kraviraj82 said:


> mcc1380 said:
> 
> 
> > https://lifeintheuktests.co.uk/life-in-the-uk-test/
> ...


You are welcome. I took the test yesterday at Watford. Had the test scheduled at 3PM. Went early in case of parking issues. Nearest parking building was closed. Went around and parked in front of the test center (restricted permit only). Begged the reception lady to allow me to park. And she was nice enough to allow that. However, warned me if I fail and come back again, she won’t allow me to park. Then another lady came and escorted me to the interrogation room. Asked me to sign a sheet and put the pen away in a separate box. Then asked me to take my mask off to take picture. Then asked me to hold up my biometric card front and then back so she can see it without touching it. Then asked me to follow her into the locker room. Asked me to pick a locker and put all my stuff in there except the biometric card. Then did a full body metal detector scan. Then escorted me to the test room. Which has marks in the floor where you can stand. Only one other person was taking a test. Another lady from the test room took me to my test station. Started the test. Was quite nervous already after all this. Could hear my heart beating. Went through the test in 5 minutes(probably less). Most of the questions are from these 45 practice tests. However, the wording is slightly different. Asked the lady in the room what to do next. she came over and said to go back to the other room where I came from. I was like, what about the result? She said to go the other room. I asked the lady at other room about the result, she said, they don’t give results anymore at the center. It will be emailed shortly. I was like, what if something goes wrong? She said I can contact home office. I asked if I can wait till the result comes out? She said no. I decided to wait in the car outside till the result comes out. Within few minutes i got a email stating the result is available on my account. Logged into the booking site and it shows a reference number and “PASS”.


----------



## upsclondon (Jan 4, 2022)

kraviraj82 said:


> *Life in the UK - Online practice links*
> 
> Hi Members,
> 
> ...


Here is the link to the latest practice/mock test on Udemy for the 'Life in the UK' exam.

Link - Life in the UK - Practice tests (2022)


----------

